# Had to bite de big mommy



## Apebull (May 21, 2014)

It's not my fault. De big mommy was TOUCHING MY CHEST!!!:disgust: So I showed her. I nipped her finger and den foot flicked her. She no allowed to touch me dere! :grumpy: 

"Big Mommy" here - I wouldn't have to "touch your chest" if you weren't shedding and have big tuffs of fur that I was trying to pull out.

AH now she on de bunny only thread. See she had no respect for me. First she pull my fur now posting on my thread. I will now eat her shoes to show her I de BOSS! :nod


----------



## ChocoClover (May 21, 2014)

Haha


----------



## Bville (May 21, 2014)

My mommy pulled a loose tuft of hair from my backside and I bit her too! She knows better!!!
~Pepper


----------



## ChocoClover (May 21, 2014)

Ya I used to nip mommy when she reached into my cage. I want my own space. She FINALLY figured out that if she just waited PATIENTLY for me to come out, we would all be happier. But I'm preggers now and I don't wanna come out to her anymore. 

-Shirley


I gave mommy a big bite once. Shirley was being mean to me and I was growling at her (Totally her fault) and mommy wanted us to stop fighting. She reached in and touched me and I thought her hand was Shirley so I gave it a great territorial warning nip. Too late I realized it was mommy and not Shirley. Of course I was EXTRA nice to mommy then.

-Snowy


Not my fault! Yours!

-Shirley


YOU were the one who tried to bite me!

-Snowy


Stop it! Bun girls are so mean to each other!

-Theo


----------



## pani (May 23, 2014)

Sometimes I bite mama but not too hard, because I know she is mama and she has the food. If I bite too hard she might not give me the food! I love the food.

Had to bite mama last night because she wanted to herd me into my cage! I gave her a chomp, but only very lightly. 

~ Felix


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (May 23, 2014)

My hoomin tricks me when she was brushing me sooo nice and I loving it...then she takes these things and snips at my rump furs!! Omg I hates it! She says I has a mats on my rump and it's a "problem". I see no problem!! 'Cept now I has a one side short rump furs


----------



## Apebull (May 23, 2014)

Oh no Sophie your poor rump. How dare de hoomans cutting your fur. I wuz really nice to do big mommy yesterday and climbed in her lap (which I don't like doing) a couple of times. Of course she had de yummy treat for me :innocent


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 27, 2014)

I only bite Dumpy when we play kill the doo rag and he starts winning.


----------



## pani (May 27, 2014)

I bit mama today because she was in our new NIC cage! GET OUT, MAMA!

~ Clementine


----------



## Azerane (May 27, 2014)

Sometimes I bite my mama's foots, because she tries to stop me from making my escape when she comes in to feed me.


----------



## BunnySilver (May 29, 2014)

pani said:


> I bit mama today because she was in our new NIC cage! GET OUT, MAMA!
> 
> ~ Clementine




I do that too! Geez, hoomans don't seem to understand that just because they can fits into our cage, ITS NOT THEIRS!! 

-Silver


----------



## bunnyman666 (May 31, 2014)

I like to bite my mummers ankles when she's sitting on the couch. I also bite mummers when she isn't petting me enough. Then the tells Dumpy to take me and we snuggle!!!! I love my Dumpy and Mummers...


----------



## surf_storm (May 31, 2014)

I bit mummy yesterday but wasn't my fault she was shining bright flashing lights in my eyes and I didn't knows it was her. It was really just a nip and as soon as I knews it was her I licked and licked and licked to say sorry


----------



## blwinteler (Jun 5, 2014)

I bited mama today, but only cause I wanted more Craisins and was trying to find them/order her to gives me more. I only nibbled. Mama laft and I got more 

Bugsy


----------



## Apebull (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh Iz sometimes bite my mommy when she has treats. Itz not my fault do. If she gives me bigger treats I wouldn't bite her finger. She'z learning he he he


----------



## Neena (Jul 18, 2014)

I had to bite Auntie because she moved a box when I wuz right beside it

I don likes that box moving suddenly -- itz scurry!

Might haz to bite Auntie and Gamma cuz they keep pulling fur from my rump 

I spin round and growl but they still duz it! :shame

Bagels Bunny


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 18, 2014)

Neena said:


> I had to bite Auntie because she moved a box when I wuz right beside it
> 
> I don likes that box moving suddenly -- itz scurry!
> 
> ...



Trix here-

You ate higher up on the evolutionary scale- ACT LIKE IT!!!! Bite them silly humans HARD!!!!!


----------



## Channahs (Jul 18, 2014)

Jovi's here. I bites the Nonny for pulling mines butt tufts. She learns.


----------

